# Hilfe....Name gesucht!



## faerber (3 Apr. 2011)

Hallo liebes Forum. Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem Namen von diesem Model.
Das Bild ist aus dem Jahr 2002 von einer Fashion Show (Morteza Pashai) in Paris.


Ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.
Danke.


----------



## lisaplenske (3 Apr. 2011)

Wirklich sehr hübsch - könnte mich verlieben. Aber auch sehr trauriger Blick. Und - leider keine Ahnung. Trotzdem vielen Dank fürs posten, hat einen sonnigen Tag noch heller gemacht.


----------



## lisaplenske (3 Apr. 2011)

Müßte Sabina Pasha sein, pakistanisches Model, in Deinem Dateinamen heißt sie Morteza Pasha.


----------



## faerber (3 Apr. 2011)

Hallo Lisaplenske,
leider nein, der Designer heißt Morteza Pashaii.

Trotzdem Danke:thumbup:


----------



## lisaplenske (3 Apr. 2011)

Aber sie ist es doch - oder ?


----------



## faerber (3 Apr. 2011)

Hallo lisaplenske,

hab mal ein wenig gegoogelt, Du könntest recht haben. Die Nase ist dann doch sehr auffällig.

Danke


----------

